# What's next?



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Frontside boardslides are usually what you want to start working on after 50/50s.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Jed said:


> Frontside boardslides are usually what you want to start working on after 50/50s.


So the next step is frontside boardslides on boxes before 50/50s on rails? I was always kinda more afraid to try an FS board on a box because I imagine there is a TON more chances to catch your board and eat it (especially with my NS SL). I imagine on a rail some tricks are easier since your board has less surface area in contact with the feature... so I've been waiting to progress from my 50/50 box slides to learn 50/50 rails and then learn FS board on rails. Is this a horrible idea?

Also it'd be cool if someone can post a recommended progression order list for different tricks on boxes and rails.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I recommend doing a backboard first before trying to 180 off a 5050. With boxes and rails it is important not to edge, this will cause you stop slip out easily. Getting used to how to keep the board flat is critical. 5050s help a little here, but they are easy to keep yourself stacked and board flat. When rotating for a 180 off or doing a board slide you may have the habit from normal riding to edge a little. 

To do a goofy backboard:

*Ride on the box at a comfortable speed, as if you will 5050 it
*Keep your weight a little forward
*Your hands should be slightly to the front of the board
*Once on the box rotate your upper body towards the back of the board
*your left hand will be out behind you, right hand in front of you
*this will have caused to board to come perpendicular to the box
*at the end of the box realign with the board and ride away

I am no expert, but something roughly like the img I attached.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree that back boardslide is easier to learn (and so it might logically be the next step in progression) but I would not recommend any sort of "rotate your upper body towards the back of the board". NO. On a bs boardslide there is absolutely no reason to rotate your upper body, ever. You approach the feature, pop and swing your nose over the feature and stick it somewhere between your inserts. Keep your eyes focused at or beyond the end of the feature, resist the temptation to look down to "spot your landing" on the box/rail.

For either front or back boards, if you are not comfortable popping right in to the maneuver, you can always ride on as in a 50-50 and a slight swivel/shifty of the hips will swing the board out perpendicular.

In this video I do that swivel technique to front board, and I do it pretty slowly so hopefully it's a good illustration for ya:






As for progression overall I think I would do 50/50, boardslide, frontside lipslide, backside lipslide, frontside boardslide. There's really no right or wrong way to go through these basic tricks but to me this felt like the most natural progression. Once you're comfortable with a few of these on boxes then step up to bigger features, then bigger tricks.

Remember when progressing, if you're doing a bigger feature for the first time, dial back the trick. If you're doing a bigger trick for the first time, do it on a bigger feature. So when you're ready to do your first 270, do it on a ride-on box, not a double kink handrail


----------



## Itsbigdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Cheers for the input guys. I've found out I'm going riding again on Sunday for few hours so will practice some of this stuff. As I'm in England and its only indoor slopes that are open and the one I'm going to only have ride on boxes at the moment I believe I will practice the stuff you have listed on them to see how I get on with it. Definitely want to try and progress as much as possible as had a great time on Monday


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Although it might not be the proper progression, I personally went from 50-50 boxes to 50-50 rails. Rails always looked intimidating but after getting on one the first time, it really wasn't that bad. 

However after doing what snowolf mentioned, falling on the edge of a box and taking the skin clean off of my shin i think im over the whole box/rail thing myself :laugh:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

The rotate your upper body is exactly what you are doing with your 'swivel technique'. When not jumping on to the box to start, and instead doing more like Dave did in your video where he 5050 the first part, I think it is easier to use your arms. 

As for popping on ya, it is more of a hip movement, but also arms.

See in this video at about 1:30


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

This is just my opinion, but I think a press would be more of an easy progression than a boardslide. Because you're only shifting your weight vs. trying to keep the board flat and shiftying.

You can also practice on flatground / carpet to prepare your "poses".

PS, you can bevel your edges to avoid catching on the rail/box during boardslides. Look it up on Youtube.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Not a "horrible" idea but a 50/50 on a rail is way harder than boardsliding a box. It is so damn easy to stack your weight just ever so slightly wrong and have the board slip off of that narrow rail. I have take the skin off of both shins to the bone trying to 50/50 hand rails. Most park riders will say that a boardslide on a rail is way easier that a 50/50. At 47 I am not doing rails period!....so over it.....:laugh:
> 
> I will hit boxes and 50/50 and boardslide and play with some presses and spins but that`s it!
> 
> ...


Personally, I've found counter-rotating off a box 180 easier than boardslides, which I have not really been able to do successfully because I fell too hard on them and don't really want to do it anymore. :laugh:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Park progression makes zero sense. There is no sequence to follow as deciding what to learn. The best thing is to watch what others are doing and see what makes sense in your head. If you can't visualize in your head the movements needed you have nearly zero chance of doing them in real life.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

john doe said:


> Park progression makes zero sense. There is no sequence to follow as deciding what to learn. The best thing is to watch what others are doing and see what makes sense in your head. If you can't visualize in your head the movements needed you have nearly zero chance of doing them in real life.


I'm sure you just phrased this wrong, because otherwise this makes no sense. You're telling me it doesn't pay off to get used to boxes by doing a ride-on before trying a street-style? Or going 50-50 before trying a boardslide?

At minimum, parks have S, M, L, and XL features. Sounds like a progression to me.

I'm learning park right now, and I know _exactly_ the progression I'd like to follow, if the Seymour park crew would just cooperate.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

john doe said:


> Park progression makes zero sense. There is no sequence to follow as deciding what to learn. The best thing is to watch what others are doing and see what makes sense in your head. If you can't visualize in your head the movements needed you have nearly zero chance of doing them in real life.


There is definitely a sequence to park progression. I'm going to assume this was misphrased because otherwise I have to agree with Donutz and say what you just said makes no sense.

Learning certain tricks in certain orders makes it easier to progress because many park tricks are interlinked and can build on the muscle memory of a separate but similar trick that shares the same movements.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess what I meant didn't come across. Of coarse all tricks build on your previous tricks and there are tricks that tend to get learned before others. But you don't want try try tricks that you can't see your self doing simply because they are in some list of what you need to learn first. If boardsliding an ollie on rail makes more sense in your head then 50-50ing a ride on (extreme example, I know) then do that. I just want to emphasize the mental aspect of progression more then some words in an AASI handbook.

For me, I'm always watching other rider's tricks, running them through my head, and if I can make sense of it there then I will probably learn that trick.


----------

